# General > Hobbies >  buon fresco

## roadbowler

anybody into fresco painting? I am experimenting with different methods of colouring  lime plasters. Will be experimenting with buon fresco painting to get deeper, richer colours as well as incorporating designs, patterns and other artwork into it as well so, am looking for a wee bit of advice.

There is also a possibility of an opportunity in a few months time to do a small buon fresco mural/project locally if anybody fancies a wee go on a larger medium.

----------

